# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach vs Port Antonio

## Smiley

I am planning a solo trip for 7 days in early January. I fly into Montego Bay and plan to spend 2 nights in Negril, and trying to decide between Port Antonio or Treasure Beach for the rest of the trip. Any advice for a solo traveler looking to chillax somewhere central on the beach? Budget is $75-$100 per day for accommodations. Cheers!

----------


## johng

Smiley, You are much closer to Treasure Beach and it has much the same appeal as Negril but on a smaller scale. Check out Sunset Resort as I believe they have something in your price range. Port Antonio is cool also but a long haul from Negril and back to MoBay. Hope this helps.

----------


## Smiley

Thanks johng, sunset resort looks a little to lux for my tastes. I think I would prefer more of a locals guesthouse style. Any recommendations?

----------


## johng

Smiley, there are many guesthouses in TB I just don't know any to recommend. TB has its own website that gives you a ton of info just google Treasure Beach Jamaica and you'll have access to that site. Also check out past posts on Negril.com for the South Coast. Lots of folks go with villas and such but I have no idea on cost.

----------


## bigbamboo

Hey Smiley,
I've gone to Port Antonio the past couple of trips and it is a really chilled and laid back scene. Boston Beach, Reich Falls, Errol Flynn Marina are all positive experiences. I'd definitely recommend a visit. I agree with JohnG Port Antonio is a long haul from Negril. I'm sure it's a beautiful ride but that's a lot of potholes. Everytime we've gone to PA we've flown into Kingston to shorten the taxi ride. If you end up going to TB please post your thoughts. The wife and I are flying into MoBay and heading there in Mid January for our first visit to TB that is longer than a day trip. I'd be interested in your thoughts of the area and any recommendations if you have the time to post them. Safe travels.

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Smiley,
There are so many awesome places in Treasure Beach and the immediate area, and cost effective.  I would suggest you go on VRBO or Airbnb to have a look.  Like anywhere, on the beach is a little more costly than across the road or off the beaten track.  Treasure Beach is so very much more chill than Negril and the costs are way less.  Have a friend that gets a room at Cacona Villla for a few months a year, and Katamah is beautiful and you can get a tent for a really reasonable price, and Moni does them up in a beautiful Moroccan feel.  Many guest houses around.  Have not yet had the pleasure of staying in Port Antonio, maybe next year as this year was booked before we left Treasure Beach last year!!!  If you do go to Treasure Beach, have a bite at Diner Delicious!  Best beef stew and fried chick n I have had on the island yet!  So many good meals and the people are the best!  Enjoy, where ever you find yourself!

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Waikiki guest house  on Frenchmens  bay puts you right in the middle of everything.

----------


## Smiley

Thanks for the tips! I have decided to split the trip between Negril and Treasure Beach and sandwich in a couple of nights in TB. Katamah tents look cool and Waikiki guest house also looks good. Soon come...

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Smiley I'm sure you may have gone. I've been all over Jamaica but use TB as my base these days. Your original trip involved way too much traveling for a relaxing visit. Next time consider taking the Knutsford from the airport to Port Antonio. They are very different but great in their own ways.

----------

